

Ask YC: Oh no, I think I have serious competition - What do you guys think of this? - edw519
http://www.geticeberg.com/

======
sanswork
This types of products always fail because the more you dumb it down the less
control you have and the less like what you want you will get. Thats ignoring
the performance issues and design flaws non-professionals will make. I've
worked on a number of very expensive consulting jobs where my only role was to
fix an in house application that Jenny from sales wrote and the company now
depends on.

I just listened to the short video intro as well as I suspect it will have the
target audience(non-programmers) saying "WTF?". Iceberg makes it easy to
connect your objects to your forms. Great but will your audience know what an
object is? Will they understand why this is useful?

~~~
edw519
Thank you, sanswork. That's exactly what I was thinking.

Aside: That's 2 _excellent_ responses to comments I made today. Please be kind
enough to put an email address on your profile or contact me offline. Thanks.

------
jsjenkins168
I'm having difficulty understanding exactly what it does... And I'm a
technical person.

If your product does a better job of being simple, you can beat them.

~~~
edw519
It's supposed to be a way to build web apps without programmers. But the more
I look at it, the more it looks like another Visual Basic IDE.

------
ejs
Excuse my ignorance but what is your app?

~~~
edw519
I have spent the last several years writing apps for small and midmarket
businesses (accounting, inventory, order processing, etc.) I want to convert
my service business into a product business; that is, an app that does what I
do.

I know, it's a tall order. It also looks like what these people are trying to
do.

~~~
mcxx
OK, once again - what?

------
gnaritas
That's good, it means your not building something nobody wants, there's a
market. If there is no competition, there's probably no market.

